# Yowamushi Pedal - Japanese Manga



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

For those of you (who like me) enjoy reading manga (Japanese comics), this is one that you might enjoy.

「俺はたった今絶好調になった!!」 �(link says "great-Blaster.tumbler.com") (click on Archive at bottom of page, then click on the most recent link titled "UM.....")
or
Sleeping Dragons | Let sleeping dragons lie  (only starts from volume 11)

It's a comedy about a high school kid who gets into cycling and road racing. While most of the info is fairly accurate (I mean it is a comic book), it takes some liberties about the sport. If you want to kill a few hours with a nice story and a few laughs then give this a shot. :thumbsup:

BTW, you can read it online without having to download it, just remember it reads right to left, and it is translated in to English (mostly).


----------



## azurenak (Aug 25, 2013)

junior1210 said:


> For those of you (who like me) enjoy reading manga (Japanese comics), this is one that you might enjoy.
> 
> Manga Traders - Yowamushi Pedal
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing. i like it!


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

I just got discharged from the hospital. While in bed, I checked out that manga site out of curiosity. I was never into comics and the like, but this one is very entertaining. Darn it OP, I think you got me hooked! I haven't reached the "inter-highs" part though. Hey, is Onada going to end up with the shop chick?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I have no idea. The series has over 27 issues, but it's only been translated up to #8 so far. If you want to read more faster, best to support the translating team (I won't link to them, as I'm not sure on the rules about that sort of thing on RBR).


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that so? It will take some time then. Anyway, the attention to detail is fantastic.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

They do have a few issues with details, though that could be cultural differences and such. I do truly enjoy the story though and can't wait for the next issue.


----------



## azurenak (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys,
I just wanted to point out that if you don't want to read the manga, or even after you finish it, I found out that the series was started to be adapted (if that sentence is english) during early October. As of right now, there are 10 episodes adapted into the anime series.
Unfortunately for you americanos  there are only english subtitles, if you want to check it out.
The best quality i found was on animeflavor.com


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Good tip, I didn't know it was an anime as well. I'm wondering how close to the manga it is........


----------



## azurenak (Aug 25, 2013)

junior1210 said:


> Good tip, I didn't know it was an anime as well. I'm wondering how close to the manga it is........


Hi,
so I started watching it, and i am now on episode 6. From what i have seen, the translation is a little different from the manga, and the translation from japanese is a little off (i speak japanese ). The anime is very nicely adapted and it is very vibrant. One of the only differences i noticed between the manga and anime are the brand names, logos, and the like. in the manga i believe real brand names are used, but in the anime they are slightly changed (Scott turns to Scolt, Giant turns to Glant).
From a very young person's point of view, I can say it is going to be a great series (maybe i am biased )


----------



## JaeXun (Dec 10, 2013)

junior1210 said:


> I have no idea. The series has over 27 issues, but it's only been translated up to #8 so far. If you want to read more faster, best to support the translating team (I won't link to them, as I'm not sure on the rules about that sort of thing on RBR).


Can you pm me a link to the team? I don't know what kind of support they need, but they are a bit behind. Manga released in 2008 and as of October 2013 there's been 30 volumes.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

sukikatte

That is the active team's site.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Volume nine is finally out. It's the start of the Inter-high competition.


----------



## JaeXun (Dec 10, 2013)

Woo thanks for the info.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah. Different translator this time. And he's already halfway through volume 10!

Sleeping Dragons | Let sleeping dragons lie  

I like the translator's notes in this work. It helps my understanding and enjoyment. For instance, I was always puzzled by character's reactions to learning Onoda's name. It's in the translator's notes. 

And who knew Naruko spoke in a dialect?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the new scanlator. I hadn't had time to search for his site yet, and you saved me some effort. If I remember correct they mentioned in volume 2 or 3 when Naruko was first introduced that he had a 'weird' dialect, then wasn't mentioned again.
I still have to laugh at Onoda's reactions and panic attacks. I'm also impressed by the trash talk from some of the characters. Gotta love that kind of bravado.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> Thanks for the link to the new scanlator. I hadn't had time to search for his site yet, and you saved me some effort.


Wasn't hard to find. He included the URL in a windows-style shortcut within the archive. 



junior1210 said:


> I still have to laugh at Onoda's reactions and panic attacks.


Yeah but, "He calms down as soon as he falls off once". Which is equally funny.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Guess I will check it out!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Vol 10 is done! Get it here;
Manga | Sleeping Dragons


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks.

You know, that's the second place I check every day, after the forums of course.

I re-read 9 last night before going to bed.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

It's also available on MangaTraders now as well (without needing the password).

Still chuckling about "ABS, ABS, ABS..."


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

"Racing pants" is the one that still cracks me up. 

We circulate a lot of manga at the library. This causes me to think about YP while at work. Sometimes, from nowhere, racing pants will pop into my head. My co-workers think I'm having a psychotic break.

In case you didn't read that far, I made it into the credits in V10. 

In a bit of cross-pollination, I've also referred the scanlator to steephill.tv to watch the Tour Down Under, and USA Cycling to see his local crits.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I just read your comments on Vol. 10. I didn't know the back story about Andy and Frank except that they raced (somewhere, somehow). This volume was interesting and a lot closer to real life (IMO) than the previous books, especially on how the sprint was won not by strength but experience ('How many times have you lost?"). 
I'm also of two minds on the manga treats the equipment. On one hand, other than certain basic references at the start, he hardly mentions the bikes and gear, which is good since they don't play the 'this brand is better' game (" Oh my sweet Colnago-chan"). On the other hand, the idea that Onoda is gonna be able to do hard core training on a borrowed bike and pedals (not to mention shoes :skep, strikes me as stretching the bounds of credibility.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

There's a certain amount of artistic license that goes with the territory. I think a bit more here due to wanting to reach a larger audience besides cycling geeks, and of course, the medium itself by design stretches things. You'll never confuse any manga or anime anywhere with real life.


I do a lot of cycling at night, and can tell you from experience that my cassette has never showered sparks when I shift. But it makes things exciting for young readers.
I don't know of any rider anywhere who can hold a conversation during a full-out sprint. But as a plot device to clue you in to what happening, and occassional backstory, it works okay.
We all know you can't howl for long periods during extreme efforts because first your legs would blow up, then you'd pass out from lack of oxygen. But it clues in non-cyclists as to how hard the character is working, because they expect grunts and battle cries. (In this regard, it's not unlike space-based sci-fi where spaceships make noise as they pass.)
So I let a lot of it go. After all, you can't argue with the success of the series. We're still reading stuff written in 2009, and the series remains ongoing, it has spawned a stage play, and there's the anime series. If bumping up the entertainment value here and there helps sales, so be it.

I agree that the way they pack in cycling hints and tips works really well. I also like the character development, and I like how it shows how despite diverse personalities, personality flaws, and conflicting personal goals, a team can come together and work towards common goals.

In coming volumes I've seen in the raw scans, (but can't read of course) each of the first-years makes a sacrifice of their own goals on behalf of the team. 

It's this sort of stuff where I think the series excels. (It also nails cyclist trash talk.)


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I haven't looked at the raws of the upcoming books, I don't want to spoil it for myself. I've been reading manga for the best part of 35 years now and still love it, it's just when manga that is based on certain activities (cycling, real martial arts, cooking, etc.), tends to be either very correct in the details or ignore the technicalities in favor of the story. YP, IMO, is a little different in that so far its done both (but not in a bad way).
As long as the series doesn't fall into the shounen trap (getting stronger by striking a pose and screaming, bitter enemies become best friends because of one good fight), I foresee an enjoyable future.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Volume 11 is up at Sleeping Dragons, and Volume 12 is in progress.

Meanwhile over at Sukikatte, Volume 10 has been completed.

I like comparing the two translations. Translation is an art of interpretation. The art and interpretation of two translators gives me a better understanding.

Speaking of understanding, read the translator's notes for volume 11 at Sleepiing Dragons. Explained are both Onoda's and Manami's names, and I've speculated a bit a comment.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I hadn't checked his site yet. Gotta nice mornings reading now.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Ok, now we're back to the insane cadence, while singing uphill. Onoda gets to shine.


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

For other animes involving cycling there's Over Drive (no idea if it's good) and Summer in Andalusia (a movie, more focused on peloton strategies and people, I personally like it more than Yowapeda).


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Read the first three volumes of OverDrive, not impressed. Not really liking the artwork, but even more, the story isn't very good IMO. I haven't seen Summer in Andalusia, but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Volume 12 is up at Sleeping Dragons.

I too was unimpressed with OverDrive. I may come back to it sometime to double-check.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'm DLing now. For anybody else who's following YP, _DON"T READ THE NOTES_ until after you read the manga, as there are big time spoilers in the notes. If you're like me and don't care if the story gets spoiled for you, then go ahead.

The thing about Over Drive is they really, really over do the whole "you don't have to be an athlete to be a decent cyclist" thing. In the first volume, a kid who doesn't do sports at all but has awesome concentration, learns to ride a bike in 1 day, and is powering up hills in his first week. I know it's fiction, but Over Drive is more like fantasy........and not very good fantasy either.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

It seems Sleeping Dragons is now in the anime subtitles business too.

Late Saturday an "Extra" appeared on the site. It's an "OVA" anime. It's outside the series, and called "Special Ride".

It's ahead of the current release timeline--after the training camp, but before the Inter-High.

The Dragon Azraelth also does not use one of those file-drop services that throttle the bandwidth. I downloaded it this morning at the full speed of my connection. Very nice, as compared to the regular series.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Ive got to give him credit, he's been doing yeoman's work thus far. As much as I'm enjoying his accelerated releases, I just hope he doesn't overdo it and burn out, as has happened all to often with other scanlators.


----------



## JaeXun (Dec 10, 2013)

Too true junior1210. I hope he can get a proper team going to help relieve the work load.

I'm still surprised no one else picked up the series before SD did.

Also, FYI, I see that the scanlations are being uploaded to a few manga sites. I find it easier to access.


----------



## dljeffery (Feb 2, 2014)

The Yowamushi Pedal anime series is also available for streaming at Crunchyroll (English subtitled). It's simulcast at 11pm PST on Mondays; the most recent episode was #18 on Feb. 10.

Just watched the first episode; I liked it. I've been a Crunchyroll member for a while but only became aware of this series due to this thread.

Crunchyroll - Yowapeda Full episodes streaming online for free

(I've been lurking here for the past few weeks; just now starting to get back into cycling after a long post-college hiatus.)


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Sleeping Dragon Scans has posted 3 of 4 side stories, not part of the 'normal' story line. Actually so far it's been about the three seniors in their first year in the cycling club, focused mainly on Maki (the climber). Even though part 2 is missing (he's looking for it now), 1,3and 4 tell the story and it's a good one. I won't spoil it for you, but I think it's closer to real life than anyone would want to admit.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Vol 13 just posted on Sleeping Dragons. Who was that mysterious sprinter who is chasing the aces on the last stage of the first day? Will Kinjo take win the stage or suffer another year of defeat? Will Onoda learn to moderate his responses, or will he continue to freak out over everything new he learns? These answers and more in the next exciting volume of Yowamushi Pedal!:thumbsup:


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

O.k. volume 14 is on deck at Sleeping Dragons. Get it while it's hot!:aureola:


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Look What I picked up at the Book store today. I couldn't resist buying a copy while I was here in Japan.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Can't believe they're up to 35 now. Sleeping Dragons is working on vol 15.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Vol 15 is available. The continuation of day 2 of the Interhigh Comp.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

dljeffery said:


> The Yowamushi Pedal anime series is also available for streaming at Crunchyroll (English subtitled). It's simulcast at 11pm PST on Mondays; the most recent episode was #18 on Feb. 10.
> 
> Just watched the first episode; I liked it. I've been a Crunchyroll member for a while but only became aware of this series due to this thread.
> 
> ...


I've been watching this at work so I can leave it muted but still catch subtitles if I'm taking a call. The brand changes are pretty funny, Glant, Trak, Pinarrello. Pretty good series, though waiting a week between episodes is a bit tough when it's a slow night. I'll have to try that Summer of Andalusia.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Vol 16 is now available at Sleeping Dragon. Get it while it's hot!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Just finished reading, and S.D. has included a text document of his translation notes for those of you who are interested. This vol is gooood.:thumbsup:


----------



## ruckus (Apr 1, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> For those of you (who like me) enjoy reading manga (Japanese comics), this is one that you might enjoy.
> 
> Manga Traders - Yowamushi Pedal
> 
> ...


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Well MangaTraders has gone the way of the DoDo, much to my dismay. Don't worry though, Yowamushi Pedal scanlation efforts still continue both on Sleeping Dragon and on Great-blaster. Great-blaster has released their version of volumes 17 and 18, as well as the first couple chapters of 19. I'm in the process of downloading them now, so I won't comment on the quality of the scans. SDS should be releasing his version of volume 17 any day now, for those who want to wait.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

The scans from Great-Blaster aren't the polished quality you'd get from Sleeping Dragons, but will do great if, like me, you're willing to get both versions, but want to lnow the story right now!

GB is now up to chapter 164 of volume 20, and if you're just interested in reading (not downloading, then reading at your leisure) you can read online at Batoto.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Sleeping Dragons has released their cleaned and redrawn version of Volume 17.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

GreatBlaster just did a file dump of the rest of volume 20 and all of volume 21. Day three of the interhighs continues.............


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Spotted On A Blog*

Spotted this on a blog, thought you guys/gals would find it interesting:







More here:
http://rdfx.cc/blog/2014/7/24/figma-


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Nice figure. Notice that the saddle is level and so are the bars, has a realistic saddle to bar drop, the saddle and bar tape match, and he has wheel spoke pattern and spoke amount appropriate to his weight. Sakamichi is well set up.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Great-Blaster has released volume 22.


----------



## kingfred1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know if it was mentioned but HULU has the whole anime series streaming. I stumbled across it almost by accident. Pretty fun so far.
I think I would probably enjoy the manga more though. I tried following the link the OP gave and it didn't work for me. Thanks for the tip though needed a new series to follow/binge on.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Sorry about the original link. That site has gone away:cryin:, it was an awesome place to find translated manga. New links are posted.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

kingfred1 said:


> I tried following the link the OP gave and it didn't work for me. Thanks for the tip though needed a new series to follow/binge on.


For online reading, I use MangaHere.

I really prefer downloading from the scanlators' sites

Vols 1-10, Sukikatte
Vols 9-17, Sleeping Dragons
Vols 17-- Great-Blaster
For the anime,

I watch online at WatchAnimeStream, and
download from Animetake.

How much does Hulu cost? I hate sites the make you create an account before they tell you the pricing. That always seems shady to me.


----------



## kingfred1 (Sep 2, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> Sorry about the original link. That site has gone away:cryin:, it was an awesome place to find translated manga. New links are posted.


Cool. Thanks a lot.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Yowapedal fans i want this kit.








anyone want to race the inter-high with me?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

pittcanna said:


> Yowapedal fans i want this kit.
> 
> View attachment 300765
> 
> anyone want to race the inter-high with me?


Okay. So where did you find ths?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

brucew said:


> Okay. So where did you find ths?


There is a japanese cycling shop online
Yowamushi Pedal Sohoku Cycling Jersey Short Sleeve Cycling Clothing Men Cycling Bib Shorts


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Here;

Any One To Match! Sohoku High School 2014 New Cyclingbox Team Yellow Cycling Jersey / (bib) Shorts / Set-c140081 !


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Ah! They have Hakone Academy too.



Maybe something for the Christmas list.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Found season 2 here http://www.crunchyroll.com/yowapeda/episode-1-road1-phase-49-661569 you can watch the first 2 for free... The third one nearly jerked a tear out of me though...


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

GreatBlaster has volume 23 out and Sleeping Dragons has volume 18 out. Not gonna do spoilers, but 23 is good.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Volume 24 is now available on Great-Blaster.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> Volume 24 is now available on Great-Blaster.


Wow! That was fast.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, caught me off guard. I check GB maybe once a week for updates, but I check Baka-Updates everyday for other manga that I follow. When I saw it I thought it was a mistake til I went to GB and ta da there it was. This was another good volume, my only complaint is this section of the Interhigh race is really getting dragged out. I'm hoping the next volume has a conclusion to the race just for a new bit of story.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> Yeah, caught me off guard. I check GB maybe once a week for updates, but I check Baka-Updates everyday for other manga that I follow. When I saw it I thought it was a mistake til I went to GB and ta da there it was. This was another good volume, my only complaint is this section of the Interhigh race is really getting dragged out. I'm hoping the next volume has a conclusion to the race just for a new bit of story.


Yeah...I'm with you. Only 6km left in the race, it's time to get it done. After all, Onoda and the other 1st years have at least 3 more years we can follow in the series


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

MercRidnMike said:


> Yeah...I'm with you. Only 6km left in the race, it's time to get it done. After all, Onoda and the other 1st years have at least 3 more years we can follow in the series


I agree


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Exaggerated timelines aren't new in manga. There's a different one I used to follow (it ended) that ran for close to 25 years in real life that in the story line lasted 3-4 years (depending on how you calculate it). I understand why it happens the way it does, especially when the author is showing multiple characters doing things all at the same time in different locations. Guess I'm just impatient to find out what happens_._


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

It has a tie-in helmet now.

Yowamushi Pedal Finally Gets An Official Bike Helmet - Interest - Anime News Network


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

HeadsorTailswind said:


> It has a tie-in helmet now.
> 
> Yowamushi Pedal Finally Gets An Official Bike Helmet - Interest - Anime News Network


Thanks for that.

Following the links in the article, I was pleased to see Teshima is now sponsored by Cannondale and Toudou is used in Ridley ads.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

brucew said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Following the links in the article, I was pleased to see Teshima is now sponsored by Cannondale and Toudou is used in Ridley ads.


I wonder if more brands will switch over; sure beats Trak and Shimino.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Gotta wonder about those adds though. If you recognize the characters, you're familiar with the story. If you know the story, then you know that all those experienced riders on those carbon wonder steeds have gotten dropped or beaten by a beginner on an older, borrowed steel bike. Not the best way to advertise your new, shiny, lightweight carbon bikes is it?


----------



## FullRageAce (Nov 2, 2014)

Been keeping up with the anime, been busy reading parasyte manga atm.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> Gotta wonder about those adds though. If you recognize the characters, you're familiar with the story. If you know the story, then you know that all those experienced riders on those carbon wonder steeds have gotten dropped or beaten by a beginner on an older, borrowed steel bike. Not the best way to advertise your new, shiny, lightweight carbon bikes is it?


Bear in mind that in the Japanese manga, the story is far, far ahead of the anime or the English translations...

I can't read it, but the pictures tell a very interesting story. Teshima is crucial to the second Inter-High.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I haven't been looking at the raws ahead of what's been scanlated. I don't want to spoil it for myself.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pittcanna/sets/72157649474248722/

So am I ready to race in the interhigh???


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Not bad, not bad at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## FullRageAce (Nov 2, 2014)

That you Tadokoro?!
Props on following through and providing pics.
Should wear it on a group ride and video tape it for lulz, gotta act out parts from the series too ofc.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

FullRageAce said:


> That you Tadokoro?!
> Props on following through and providing pics.
> Should wear it on a group ride and video tape it for lulz, gotta act out parts from the series too ofc.


Sunday is going to be 50degs F in my area so i will be doing it solo on a a ride.

I am going to wear thermals under it. I am cosplayer at heart, so i have no issues flaunting what i got.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Volume 25 is up at Great Blaster.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Two volumes left til the end of Interhigh, but the series goes for quite a while after.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

26 is out on GB, and has a countdown clock for volume 27 (8 days).


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

27 is now available. This should be it for the first Inter-high, but the story continues for a while.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

After reading the second special chapter, I need to find a LBS like Onoda has.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> After reading the second special chapter, I need to find a LBS like Onoda has.


Probably could... If you rode like Onoda does.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

brucew said:


> Probably could... If you rode like Onoda does.


Exactly next time you are out and you think you are at your fastest increase your cadence by 60 rpm's and hold that for 30 miles. But make sure the next time you are out it's in one of the most important races of the year...


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

GB has posted a short chapter 'Spare Bike 17'. Midosujoshi and his team training for (1st) Interhigh.


----------



## HeadsorTailswind (Jan 22, 2014)

Not exactly Yowamushi, but here's a short with very similar themes (the high school looks alike too).

HILL CLIMB GIRL - ?????????????


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Ok GB has posted volume 28. The drought has ended.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure if anyone watches the anime on crunchyroll but the interhigh concludes tomorrow.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Great Blaster has announced (back in April for those who care) that Volume 29 will be the last that he'll translate. The reason it that Yen Press has picked up the license and will be distributing it in English. Since there are 39 volumes currently, it'll take a while for Yen Press to catch up, but if you enjoyed the series, consider buying the books when they're available.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Also for those who want to watch the anime, crunchyroll has them all for free to watch on the free service through the web browser.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

YP Re:Road comes to theaters in Japan next week. Near as I can tell, it's a sort of a two-part Reader's Digest Condensed Version of Grande Road.

The first original feature film comes out in Japan on August 28.

It seems to be an original new story taking place in the area of Mt Aso in Kumamoto prefecture on Kyushu island in the south. (Yea! More climbing! And Onoda's mom won't be driving the wives club there.)

Sadly I can't tell you more than that since I can't yet read kanji and the web site embeds the text in graphics, so I can't pull it out for translator programs (which produce entertaining mash-ups more often than usable information).


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

pittcanna said:


> Also for those who want to watch the anime, crunchyroll has them all for free to watch on the free service through the web browser.



Looks like the first 2 seasons are on Netflix now, fyi.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Looks like the first 2 seasons are on Netflix now, fyi.


Dang 3Q, the last time someone replied here we had a decent president. I'm pretty sure brucew froze to death somewhere north of us. Commuting on the way to work. And pittcanna, he probably turned pro. Or maybe he designed a new pedal system with incredibly easy engagement. Sorry, the new joiners always seem to get razzed for dredging. And it's not yet Thursday.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

ogre said:


> Sorry, the new joiners always seem to get razzed for dredging. And it's not yet Thursday.


No problem.

I just remembered this thread when i saw the Netflix option, and figured that some might like to check it out. And the old thread has the manga information too, which is a bonus.

TBH, this thread is a lot older than I thought.


----------

